

Scribd (YC07) Has FREE (full book) by Chris Anderson online - ALee
http://www.scribd.com/doc/17135767/FREE-full-book-by-Chris-Anderson

======
jacquesm
wasn't this on here yesterday ?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691077>

and before that...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691070>

------
syntaxfree
Scribd is quite annoying. I mean, this is probably a deal between Scribd and
Anderson, but wouldn't the actual optimal solution be releasing it
simultaneously in PDF and HTML formats?

~~~
syntaxfree
And I said that before noticing the super-annoying left-right format that
requires scrolling but is incompatible to the left-right touchpad scrolling
feature of my web browser.

I think I'll just read some more small blogs from people who will make the
disruptive innovations of 2012. I wonder why I still visit
news.ycombinator.com

~~~
earl
You can change the layout -- click More -> View Mode -> List Mode

will do vertical scrolling, not book style L/R scrolling.

------
andrewljohnson
I think I'll just read wikipedia. Zing!

------
jakewolf
And I still can't read it on my kindle for free.

